# altima 2003 ecm code reads 0507 (isc system) need help



## nissantrot (Jan 7, 2007)

I brought my altima in for the ecm recall and 2 days later the ses came on and it reads 0507. How do I fix this problem. The cars idle fluctuates. Any help out there.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did they perform an idle air volume learning when they finished the reprogram. Nissan adds time to the reprogramming campaign for this.


----------



## nissantrot (Jan 7, 2007)

I fixed the problem with a few turns of the key and stepping on and off the accelerator a specific way posted by another nissan forum and saved myself money and time.


----------



## homicide (Jan 11, 2007)

*ECM 0507*



nissantrot said:


> I fixed the problem with a few turns of the key and stepping on and off the accelerator a specific way posted by another nissan forum and saved myself money and time.


_______________________________________________________________________

wife's 2002 altima - Works for me too!!! cheers from Ontario.


----------

